# Otopharynx tetrastigma or Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedi



## s.patelski

Okay here is my two what ever they are. I was told they are "Green Face" Intermedius.









young dominant male turned into:








dominant male "BIG"








more mature

but then two weeks ago my "female" started to turn "male" There was no color in the fins except the top red bar, then a light red pattern in the fins then it blasted into full color with-in three weeks.










It took this fish one year to mature, it did not turn until it grew Bigger than "Big"

Still my question: Otopharynx tetrastigma or Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"

I have head shots if you need them.


----------



## s.patelski

Since no one is taking this challenge on, Do I have one of each?

Tramitichromis sp intermedius always have egg streaks








this is "Big" my first dominant male

Otopharynx tetrastigma have egg spots. 








this is the new dominant male.

*There may be a few Otopharynx with egg streaks they seem to be faint and skinny where the sp intermedius they are very striking.*

Did I get this correct? :thumb: :-?


----------



## noki

Why do you think they may be Otopharynx tetrastigma, which is not a common fish?
The names might be trade names for the same undescribed fish, as I looked online and did see a reference to "Otopharynx tetrastigma" in a foreign (Eastern European?) language.

The slight difference in eggspots may be just that one male is more mature.


----------



## s.patelski

this is the new dominant male.

Noki, you are right about the maturity. This male's egg spots are maturing. They now have a dark ring like my first male.


----------



## Kerricko

not sure if this will help but here is a pic of a tertastigma.

http://www.cichlidstore.com/shop/index. ... 574r9t9l70

the egg spots in the photo look more like streaks.


----------

